# ritornare



## sivinka

Bonjour!
Je veux traduire cette phrase:

"Tornerò in Italia il 20 novembre, perchè dopo pochi giorni ci sarà una riunione a cui non posso mancare"

J'ai pensé ça: "Je retournerai en Italie le 20 novembre, car après peu jours il y aura une réunion à laquelle je ne peux pas etre absente."

Il s'agit d'une personne qui informe une autre de son retour anticipé en Italie.

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?
Merci

Note de la modération : cette phrase a soulevé une nouvelle question plus bas sur "ritornare" pour lequel nous avons créé un nouveau fil (une seule question par fil).


----------



## passola92

Coucou! 

Une petite curiosité: j'ai toujours entendu utiliser par mes profs '*revenir*' plutôt que '*retourner*', tandis que moi, bien évidemment, j'ai tendance à 'photocopier' l'italien et à utiliser donc le verbe 'retourner'. Est-ce qu'il y a une règle à suivre ou tout simplement on traduit l'italien 'ritornare' avec 'revenir'?
On peut prendre la phrase dessus comme exemple... Je parie que mes profs auraient dit:" Je *reviendrai* en Italie le 20 novembre"... 
Vous en pensez quoi? Merci beaucoup


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour Passola92 

Tu as raison. Dans la phrase de départ, je pense que "Je reviendrai en Italie" conviendrait mieux. La question est assez compliquée ! Peut-être que le petit schéma au bas de cette page t'aidera.
Si je résume (bien, j'espère) :
"*revenir*" : on est à un point de départ A, et on revient à ce point de départ A.
Ici : Je suis italien, je suis en vacances / j'étudie à l'étranger, et après quelques semaines/mois, je reviens (en Italie, mon point de départ).

"*retourner*" : se rendre de nouveau dans un endroit qui n'est pas notre point de départ.
_Ex : "J'ai oublié mon porte-monnaie à la boulangerie : il faut que *j'y retourne*."_ (parce que ce n'est pas là qu'on habite ! )


----------



## passola92

Mille fois merci


----------



## sivinka

Ma quindi revenir è un po' come "rincasare", mentre "retourner" sarebbe "riandare" ?


----------



## noemifasi

sivinka said:


> Bonjour!
> Je veux traduire cette phrase:
> 
> "Tornerò in Italia il 20 novembre, perchè dopo pochi giorni ci sarà una riunione a cui non posso mancare"
> 
> J'ai pensé ça: "Je *reviendrai* en Italie le 20 novembre, car *peu de jours après *il y aura une réunion à laquelle je ne peux pas etre absente."
> 
> Il s'agit d'une personne qui informe une autre de son retour anticipé en Italie.
> 
> Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?
> Merci


----------



## damoskito

ou peut-être aussi "je rentrerai en Italie", c'est ce qui à moi, en tant que francophone, me semblerait le plus spontané.


----------



## matoupaschat

damoskito said:


> ou peut-être aussi "je rentrerai en Italie", c'est ce qui à moi, en tant que francophone, me semblerait le plus spontané.


... à moi aussi, mon cher Damien, et cela correspond parfaitement au "rincasare" italien.



sivinka said:


> Ma quindi revenir è un po' come "rincasare", mentre "retourner" sarebbe "riandare" ?


Guarda che tutto dipende, come già accennato, dal punto di vista, cioè dal posto dove stai ma anche dal tuo posto di origine. 
Se sono Italiano residente (permanentemente o no) in Francia, posso dire "je rentre en italie", "je retourne en Italie", o anche "je reviens en Italie", che a me risulta il meno naturale perché noi Belgi lo diciamo meno volentieri dei Francesi. [Per inciso, è normale in Francia dire al figliolino "viens là" quando vuoi che ti venga accanto, mentre in Belgio "là" è considerato un luogo discosto e si usa "ici" per indicare vicinanza a chi parla].
Se sono Francese e attualmente in Francia, già vissuto in Italia sia per una vacanza che più a lungo per studi o lavoro per esempio, posso benissimo dire, specie parlando a un Italiano che vi risiede, "je reviendrai en Italie", anche "je retournerai en Italie", ma non "je rentrerai..." (comunque, "rentrer en Italie" conviene pure in questo caso per indicare il solo varcare il confine di stato).
E ben inteso se sono Francese e mi considero più Italiano che Francese, posso dire come un _Italiano vero.
_Alla fine, la conclusione è che quasi tutto si può dire, meglio dunque non impuntarsi in tali sottigliezze e lasciar che lo facciano i metodi di lingua che ogni tanto introducono sfumature inopportune .


----------

